# Idaho Elk unit 70 / Help



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

My Brother scored the big goose egg here in Utah but did score a bull elk tag for Idaho unit 70. Big area from the border of Utah to Pocatello, east over to Soda Springs. Anyone hunted this unit, and could give us some starters where to look? We both scored unit 73 deer tags as well.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

70-1 or 70-2 ?

It's a tough unit, but there are elk to be had.

Last Year Success rates:

70-1 53%

70-2 23%

Your best bet would be to call Idaho Game and Fish and ask for advice.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

jsumm_2000! How did you do with this tag? I drew the same one this year, and am in the exact same situation as you! I have called Game and Fish and was supplied very little information!


----------

